# عزيزتي هل خدعت بحبه ؟اليك هذا الموضوع المفيد الرائع...



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

عزيزتي هل خدعت بحبه ؟اليك هذا الموضوع المفيد الرائع...







ربما وقعت عزيزتي بحب شاب وبدأ يرسل لك الكلمات الحلوة أو الهدايا الجميلة، ويعدك بأجمل الوعود. وبدا قصده شريفا.. أرجو أن تقبلي مني هذه الرسالة في محبة المسيح، وإن وجدت فيها ما يذكرك بجراجك فاعلمي أنه "أمينة هي جروح المحب، وغاشة هي قبلات العدو" (أمثال 6:27). وبحكم تعاملي في الحياة، رأيت مصائب كثيرة لفتيات شابات وقعن في مصائد شباب لم يكونوا جديين في علاقاتهم معهن. لذلك أرجو أن تقبلي هذه الرسالة ليس من أخ أكبر منك بل كرسالة من الله.

أعرف هذا الصنف من الرجال الذي يتلاعب بمشاعر الفتيات. وإذا كانت الفتاة تعاني في علاقتها مع أهلها إذ لا تجد الحنان الكافي منهم فإنها تصدق ما يصارحها به الشاب. فتشعر أنه لطيف ويختلف عن باقي الشباب.. لكن ما إن تطلب منه أن يتقدم رسميا لخطبتها بغاية الزواج منها حتى يقدم الأعذار الواهية لكي يتنصل من الموضوع. وإذا طلبت منه أن تنتهي العلاقة بينهما وأن يذهب كل واحد في سبيل حاله يظهر أنه هو المتضرر وأنها هي سبب شقائه! اسمحي لي عزيزتي، أن أقول لك أن كل رجل يرغب في أن يبني علاقة حب مع فتاة قبل الزواج. لكنه يريد أن يأخذ من الفتاة ما يريد ويعمل المستحيل حتى يوقعها في شباكه فيسمع لمشاكلها ويبكي معها. وقد يستشير أفضل أصدقائه لعمل أفضل خطة. وهو يريد أن يتممها دون أن تشعر الفتاة المسكينة بذلك إلا بعد أن تكتشف أنها قد وقعت في مصيبة، وبعد أن يكون الرجل قد أخذ ما يريد. عندئذ يعاملها كعقب السيجارة بعد أن ينتهي منها! إنني لا أظلم الرجال لكنني أنبهك عزيزتي بعد أن سمعت عن عشرات الحوادث التي حصلت مع فتيات وقعن في براثن الشباب اللعوبين ولا أتمنى أن تكوني واحدة منهن. هذه هي الحقيقة، فالرجل لا يستعمل الرومانسية مع الفتيات خارج نطاق الزواج إلا لتحقيق أغراض دنيئة وبعد أن يحصل على ما يريد يتركها.

سوف أشارك معك حادثة وقعت في الكتاب المقدس. كان للملك داود أولاد كثيرون من نساء عديدات، وكان لديه ابن اسمه (أمنون) وله أخت من غير أمه اسمها (ثامار). وقد غرق (أمنون) في حب ثامار. كان حباً تحركه الشهوة وجموح العاطفة. وبعد أن ضعفت قواه الجسدية لاحظ صديقه (يوناداب) ذلك فسأله عن سبب حالته؟ فأخبره بالأمر، فاستشار له أن يضطجع على سريره ويتمارض. وهذا ما يفعله عادة الرجل الذي له نية سيئة - يظهر نفسه أنه مريض وبحاجة لمساعدة وأنه بحاجة لكلمة أو لأكلة.. هذا النوع من الرجال الذي يعمل كل شيء لجذب الفتاة. تذكري عزيزتي، أن المرأة كتلة من المشاعر وهذا هو الوتر الحساس الذي يضرب عليه الرجل بفن (كما يضرب الموسيقي على أوتار الجيتار) ويجعل من الفتاة دمية بين يديه. إنه يريد أن يجعلها كاللعبة التي تحركها الخيوط في مسرح الدمى حتى يستطيع أن يحركها كما يشاء.

والآن نعود للقصة، فقد جاءت الفتاة وطلب منها (أمنون) أن تصنع له كعكة وكانت تظن أنه يشتهي أن يأكل من يديها الحلوتين الناعمتين. وبعد أن أظهر أمام الجميع أنه لا يستطيع أن يأكل أمامهم طلب منهم أن يغادروا الغرفة. وبعدها نفذ خطته الشريرة واغتصب ثامار. يمكنك قراءة هذه القصة في (2 صموئيل 13).

هل ترين عزيزتي، كيف يلعب الشاب بمشاعر الفتاة؟ إنه يتمارض ويشعرك بأنه حزين وأنه سيموت إن تركته! كل هذه الكلمات هي خيوط العنكبوت حتى تلتف عليك وأنت لا تدرين. إنك تستطيعين أن تميزي الرجل الجدي من اللعوب عن طريق التلاعب في تصريحاته. تجدينه إنساناً خاضعاً تماماً ثم إن طلبت منه الفراق يقول لك أنه يتمنى الموت. هذا أسلوب الرجل الذي يلعب في مشاعر وأعصاب الفتاة، فهو يريد أن يشعرها بالذنب حتى تتشعر أنها السبب في شقائه وتدهور نفسيته. ويستخدم أسلوبه هذا كلما فكرت الفتاة بتركه وهكذا تجد الفتاة نفسها معلقة به أكثر.

أختي العزيزة، تحتاجين أن تلقي بنفسك بين يدي الرب يسوع الذي حمل خطايانا فوق الصليب. اصرخي له وقولي "يا رب يسوع خلصني وادخل إلى حياتي. انقذني من هذه المشكلة". وثقي أن الرب سيخرجك من هذه المحنة، وسوف تكتشفين أنك كنت تسيرين في المجهول في ليلة حالكة الظلام لكن المسيح وهو النور الحقيقي نور حياتك.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع غايه فى الروعه
يستاهل تقيم بجد
مشكوووووووووووووور كليمو على طرح الموضوع المهم ده​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااائع يا كليمو

ربنا ييارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

كوكى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع قيم وبناء اخى العزيز كليمو*
*شكرا لك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (8 يونيو 2009)

النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل
موضوع راااااااااااااااائع ياكليمو بجد
عندك حق في كل كلمة 
ربنا يحمي بناته 
 مرسي ليك 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اصرخي له وقولي "يا رب يسوع خلصني وادخل إلى حياتي. انقذني من هذه المشكلة". وثقي أن الرب سيخرجك من هذه المحنة، وسوف تكتشفين أنك كنت تسيرين في المجهول في ليلة حالكة الظلام لكن المسيح وهو النور الحقيقي نور حياتك.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو بجد موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي ليك يا كليمو 
عنجد موضوع رائع ..

الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مهم كتيييييييير كتير

يسلموا ايديك كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

كاندي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Br.Hany (10 يونيو 2009)

كليمو الموضوع فوق الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## monmooon (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضع جميل جداً جداً 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## المجدلية (10 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كليمووووووووووووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

Stray sheep

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

بنت العدرا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2009)

*رساله تحذيريه رائعه أتمنى أن تستوعبها كل بنت 
ميرسى يا كليمو وربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2009)

*يثبت​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت​*





الف شكر يا دونا
لتثبيتك الموضوع
تصدقي 
ضيعت الموضوع  وقعدت ادور عليه
لغاية لما لقيته..
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال والروعة كليمو تسلم ايدك يجميل ​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

وايت روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

هاني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

monmooon

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يونيو 2009)

> اصرخي له وقولي "يا رب يسوع خلصني وادخل إلى حياتي. انقذني من هذه المشكلة".



اولا يا كليمو موضوع فوق الرائع بجد 
ثانيا عايزة اقول كمان 
يا بنات يسوع انتو غاليين اوووووووووي عند الهكم غاليين بجد 
اوعوا ترخصوا نفسكم في يوم ده الهكم اشتراكم بدمه 
انتوا هيكل ليه اوعوا تسمحوا ان حد يدخل الهيكل بحذاءه خليكم بجد واثقين من نفسكم وواثقين 
في الهكم ده اله عظيم و انتو بجد بناته 
ثقوا في نفسكم بجد و اعرفوا انكم بجد غاليين

مش عارفة اشكرك اذاي يا كليمو على موضوعاتك المميزة المفيدة دي بجد
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك و خدمتك الكبيرة
اذكرني في صلواتك كتييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

انجي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> اولا يا كليمو موضوع فوق الرائع بجد
> ثانيا عايزة اقول كمان
> يا بنات يسوع انتو غاليين اوووووووووي عند الهكم غاليين بجد
> اوعوا ترخصوا نفسكم في يوم ده الهكم اشتراكم بدمه
> ...







الاخت العزيزة موري

 اشكرك على مرورك الرائع...

 وعلى اهتمامك الجميل

وعلى حضورك الرقيق...

وعلى تشجيعك  الدائم...

لكي مني كل الشكر والتقدير...


----------

